# October 2011 Nor'easter Videos



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

The morning after, trying to get to my customers.....


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Gas lines:


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

More trees down:


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

What a mess!! Truck sounds sweet.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

mike6256;1429578 said:


> What a mess!! Truck sounds sweet.


I was going to say the same thing.Thumbs Up


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

whats do you have for mods on that BEAST


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

I was out during the night in that mess, pretty nerve wracking trying to concentrate on plowing with trees coming down all around you...great videos


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Total mess! How long did it take to clean that up?


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

FordFisherman;1430519 said:


> I was out during the night in that mess, pretty nerve wracking trying to concentrate on plowing with trees coming down all around you...great videos


I tried to go out at 3 AM, but having to cut up branches and trees every 100 feet was ridiculous. Then one branch fell too close to me for comfort, all you could hear was trees and large branches coming down in the woods, so I just went home and waited for the town to come thru with the payloader. But that never happened. Went back out at 9 AM and started cutting as needed to get by. Little by little the trees were cut and moved by locals and other plow guys, and people out just collecting firewood. Most of the trees and branches were oak. They were just cutting off branches , tossing them aside and loading up the cord wood into the trucks... It took an hour and a half to drive what normally takes 15 minutes to my first customer. It was a long day.....


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

NBI Lawn;1431118 said:


> Total mess! How long did it take to clean that up?


Most of the state roads were cleared in a couple days, however there were several places where you had to drive under massive trees 18" to 24" in width that had fallen across the road and were leaning on the phone lines, with maybe 8 to 10 feet clearance above. Most of these were passable only on one side of the road and you had to be real careful at night. No firetrucks, garbage trucks, or semis could go by. Long detours everywhere for those trucks.

On state Rt 20 in Granby we had to drive under a massive tree for 4 days before it was removed. Town roads took up to a month to clear everything off the roads and cut the trees leaning into the sides of the roads. Another month for the FEMA trucks to take all the brush away.

The phone lines held up a lot of trees, but the power lines above all snapped off, breaking the tops of the poles down the line for up to 3 poles in each direction from the fallen trees.The broken power lines drooped from pole to pole for another quarter to half mile.

Some neighborhoods almost all of the wires were on the ground, and everyone's supply wire from the pole to the house was ripped off the house.

I have more to post...


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

large oaks down in road, still 2 says after storm.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

my town had a logging company come in and they had 80% of roads open in 2 days. but they had a ton of trucks and stuff. they were clearing a few miles of road per hr. they were moving fast.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

getsum;1430501 said:


> whats do you have for mods on that BEAST


s300 turbo 62mm / DP 150HP injectors / Tunnel RAM / 4" turbo back into stacks / FASS / EDGE juice


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

DFLS;1431194 said:


> I tried to go out at 3 AM, but having to cut up branches and trees every 100 feet was ridiculous. Then one branch fell too close to me for comfort, all you could hear was trees and large branches coming down in the woods, so I just went home and waited for the town to come thru with the payloader. But that never happened. Went back out at 9 AM and started cutting as needed to get by. Little by little the trees were cut and moved by locals and other plow guys, and people out just collecting firewood. Most of the trees and branches were oak. They were just cutting off branches , tossing them aside and loading up the cord wood into the trucks... It took an hour and a half to drive what normally takes 15 minutes to my first customer. It was a long day.....


I went out around 12 and came back home for an hour or so to regroup. It was nuts...Threw the saw in the truck and headed back out. Had some power lines get caught up in the plow a few times; made sure the life ins. premium was paid. Had quite a few adult beverages when I get home that night.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i was plowing a big school saturday night until 2 am and i had no idea how bad it was until i started to try to go home. after trying 4 different routes i finnaly made it but hardly worth the 2 hours of sleep i got until i headed back out, very glad i threw the chainsaw in the truck because i had to cut my way pretty much everywhere. i was without power for about 8 days.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

another one with trees across the road and one small one to drive under. Truck in the road door open they don't care... people stop to **** chat anywhere they want to.

That big tree @ 2:35 was there across the road for 4 days. People were driving through the guy's front yard on the nice grass until they got stuck then they blocked it off.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea it was a total mess, I literally had a line of cars behind me following us while we cutting our way through the side streets trying to get to houses. Me and another plow guy who was following me must have cleared 10 trees off the roads while people sat back and waited for us.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

DFLS;1434610 said:


> That big tree @ 2:35 was there across the road for 4 days. People were driving through the guy's front yard on the nice grass until they got stuck then they blocked it off.


I would have gone to jail for beating people to death for driving through my front lawn like that.


----------

